# Puppy Growling at the Humans



## wordgirl (May 13, 2012)

A few days ago, I sent a distress call about our new puppy (10 weeks) growling at our older Havanese. Tonight the pup growled at me (!) when I picked him up to keep him from digging between a couch cushion. I though the reason might be that he had just finished a raucous play session just with our two-year old Havanese. A short time after this, though, he did it again. This time the puppy was laying down quietly and my husband reached over to pet him. Again, a growl. This seems concerning. Is it?
--wordgirl


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I think you should address it with a trainer ASAP. The quicker those type of issues are addressed, the better. Best of luck


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It's always good to look at what probably caused it. Sometimes it can be more of a startle to the dog. The biggest thing is to get them used to being handled. Here's an article. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/handling-gentling Try not to startle or surprise them. Let us know of any more episodes.


----------



## wordgirl (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link. The handling part makes good sense to me, but I'm still perplexed as he's been entirely easy and happy to be handled until tonight. It's possible that my husband petting him unexpectedly caused fear. But he growled at me because I was containing his movement -- wouldn't let him go back to digging in the couch cushion. He wanted to be let go and when I didn't that's when he growled. Not sure...
--wordgirl


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wordgirl said:


> Thanks for the link. The handling part makes good sense to me, but I'm still perplexed as he's been entirely easy and happy to be handled until tonight. It's possible that my husband petting him unexpectedly caused fear. But he growled at me because I was containing his movement -- wouldn't let him go back to digging in the couch cushion. He wanted to be let go and when I didn't that's when he growled. Not sure...
> --wordgirl


I would start teaching him an "off " command. He has to learn to be mannerly on the couch. 
Teach him to jump off of it on cue. Get him up on the couch by patting on it or luring him with a treat. Don't give the treat yet (we want to reward for "off", not jumping on the couch). Then say "off" and lure him back onto the floor. If you use a clicker, click as soon as he heads off the couch. Give him the treat. Don't start to teach off when your dog is all settled down on the couch. Work up to that level. If he tries this digging after he learns the cue,tell him "off". He will soon learn that digging cushions gets him removed from his comfy couch. LOL


----------



## wordgirl (May 13, 2012)

Thank you. I'll try this strategy!
--wordgirl


----------

